# 1 ozt gold bar



## MGH (May 25, 2014)

I was glad to finish this one. This is my first gold bar (not counting buttons). I must say it was nerve racking to pour.

This came from a mix of gold filled and carat jewlery. Twice refined. 31.14g


----------



## MGH (May 25, 2014)

Just forgot to show the powder before the melt...


----------



## glondor (May 25, 2014)

OOOOOOOOOOOHH Very nice! If that's your first, you have been studying very hard. Excellent work!


----------



## samuel-a (May 25, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## Irons (May 25, 2014)

Nice work.


----------



## butcher (May 25, 2014)

I bet the grin on your face shines almost as bright as that gold. 
Thanks for the pictures it is putting a shiny smile on my face too.


----------



## Smack (May 25, 2014)

Sweeet!! I never knew there was gold in Nebraska :mrgreen:


----------



## MGH (May 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone. That means a lot coming from you guys.


----------



## Lou (May 26, 2014)

very good work


----------



## gold4mike (May 29, 2014)

Very nice! It shines brightly, no frosting. Good job!


----------



## pimpneightez (May 31, 2014)

I think I got hypnotized by it for a hot minute. Glaring into its shineyness I lost track of time and space.


----------



## macfixer01 (Jun 1, 2014)

pimpneightez said:


> I think I got hypnotized by it for a hot minute. Glaring into its shineyness I lost track of time and space.




Me too, I could look at that all day!


----------



## MGH (Jun 1, 2014)

macfixer01 said:


> pimpneightez said:
> 
> 
> > I think I got hypnotized by it for a hot minute. Glaring into its shineyness I lost track of time and space.
> ...


Thanks again everyone. This ounce represents about six months of testing, acquiring, sorting, prepping, and refining different material. It's sure nice to get the compliments after all the work. Unfortunately I had to sell the bar just a couple days after pouring it. That was always the plan. I'm still working to cover the capital I've invested in refining. But fortunately I was able to sell it on Memorial Day just before the spot price took a dive. With a little luck and time I'll be able to pour another one like it, and keep it free and clear. 8)


----------



## AUH-R (Jun 1, 2014)

Excellent job...


----------



## heliman4141 (Jun 1, 2014)

Nice bar, bummer you had to sell so quickly.
Am curious how you did the pour. Did you use a furnace oven to heat everything up first or a gas torch?
I have a few small graphite molds but have not attempted any pours yet, but know the moulds need pre-heating for a good pour. 

Dave


----------



## MGH (Jun 2, 2014)

heliman4141 said:


> Nice bar, bummer you had to sell so quickly.
> Am curious how you did the pour. Did you use a furnace oven to heat everything up first or a gas torch?
> I have a few small graphite molds but have not attempted any pours yet, but know the moulds need pre-heating for a good pour.
> 
> Dave


I used an oxy acetylene torch, melting dish, and graphite mold. I set the mold on a piece of kaowool, then set the dish on top of the mold during the melt. I also held a propane torch flame on the mold from the side. Next time I'll find a way to be able hold the propane flame on the mold the entire time. I had to take it off before pouring just so I could pick up the dish and do the pour. I still played the oxy acetylene flame down into the mold for about 30 seconds before the pour, but I think it might have been even a little better if I had been able to keep that extra flame directly on the mold the whole time.


----------



## heliman4141 (Jun 2, 2014)

Ive got the same exact torch setup that you are using, does get the Gold hot super fast, but keeping the mold hot is a buggar without an additional furnace.
There is a guy on Ebay that sells small melting furnaces, if I get the notion to do a bar pour id probably buy one of his mini furnaces just for pre-heating the graphite moulds. The torch used on his setup is any propane torch that attaches thru a hole in its side, it has 2 holes so you can heat from both sides if deemed necesary which places the flame directly on the mold. It comes with a lid also.
If your curious about his setup I can provide a link. The price is really low usually under $100 or so. Im thinking it would make life so much easier when doing a pour for guys using the methods we have at hand.

Dave


----------



## MGH (Jun 3, 2014)

heliman4141 said:


> Ive got the same exact torch setup that you are using, does get the Gold hot super fast, but keeping the mold hot is a buggar without an additional furnace.
> There is a guy on Ebay that sells small melting furnaces, if I get the notion to do a bar pour id probably buy one of his mini furnaces just for pre-heating the graphite moulds. The torch used on his setup is any propane torch that attaches thru a hole in its side, it has 2 holes so you can heat from both sides if deemed necesary which places the flame directly on the mold. It comes with a lid also.
> If your curious about his setup I can provide a link. The price is really low usually under $100 or so. Im thinking it would make life so much easier when doing a pour for guys using the methods we have at hand.
> 
> Dave


Sure, I'd be interested. Thanks.


----------



## heliman4141 (Jun 3, 2014)

Happy to help,
His Ebay name is canvasman34
Look up his business on the Ebay search box under: EconomyGraphiteProducts
He has a lot of interesting stuff for Gold & Silver work. 
Dave


----------

